# Driver HP Color LaserJet CP1215



## joe555 (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas de driver pour l'imprimante HP Color LaserJet CP1215. Il n'est pas dans la liste des drivers HP d'apple.. y a une autre solution ?


----------



## joe555 (23 Août 2008)

mhm...  si y a personne qui répond, c'est que c'est mauvais signe... personne connait un bout de solution ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

Le constructeur, sur cette page (scrolldown jusqu'à la rubrique "Connectivité") précise que cette imprimante n'est compatible qu'avec différentes versions de Windows à partir de 2000, donc &#8230;


----------

